# Newbie with a question



## jpoe (Mar 19, 2012)

I acquired a 1477 a few months ago, and I am planning on doing a full restoration when I get the other projects out of the way. I placed an ad on CL for a WTB Bolens implements and got a response today. The Gentleman has a H18XL(motor not running) with a mower, plow, and tiller. From what I gather, even though the H18 has a larger motor, the Large frame is heavier duty and generally more desirable, so I don't think I will purchase the whole package unless it is dirt cheap.

My question is, can the mower deck and plow be modified to fit the 1477? I can fabricate modifications if necessary or possible, but it the implements are in no way interchangeable, I don't want to waste my time and money.

Once I get started on the restoration, I will start a thread to show the progress.

Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi the deck spins the other way on the H18XL

You best bet is to find more large frame stuff to fit your 1477


----------



## jpoe (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the info.


----------

